

UK Government to stop charging VAT tax on Bitcoin. - stewsnooze
https://www.accountancylive.com/hmrc-abolish-vat-bitcoin-virtual-currency

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Guess it's not really fair to tax something that's not worth anything.

